# Any Oneway Owners Out There?



## Schroedc (Dec 17, 2013)

So I'm thinking about a lathe upgrade and I've found a Oneway 2416 for sale. Anyone out there own one or a 2436 and can give me some feedback? Interested in pros and cons and what add on's might be desirable to have.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 17, 2013)

I know pinky runs a big oneway lathe. I am not sure what the model number is on his.


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 17, 2013)

Don't own one, but don't recall ever hearing any complaints about them other than their price. If I found a good deal on one I would jump on it, that one is kinda short though, mostly for bowls I guess. What HP is it? I would want the 3HP, I don't think 1.5HP or even 2 would have enough steam for that swing. David Marks uses one and he is a pro....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2013)

I don't own one but turned on one at Jimmy Clewes shop. Loved it. The only problem he had with it was the bearings in the headstock were overheating. It was a brand new lathe and they told him it was a break in issue and would go away. As we finished for the day he just fired it up about 2500 RPM and shut off the lights. 
All was good the next day. I really liked the swing away controls but many models have that feature now. No complaints whatsoever about the lathe.


----------



## Big Monk (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a 2436, 2hp, and it's turned everything I wanted it to. Very steady and rock solid. I think at some point a lot of the big lathes are very comparable, and each has their loyal following. Finding any of them for sale at a decent price is an opportunity that shouldn't be passed up if you're in the market.

Our club uses a 2416 model and we have the extension to add a bit of length if needed. All seems to work well and Oneway customer service is very good.

Pete

Reactions: Like 3


----------

